# Czech dual pronoun



## Roy776

Ahoj,

mám malou otázku o dvoiné číslo v češtině. Právě poslechl jsem si českou rapovou píseň, v ktérej zpěvák zpíva "Je mezí náma zeď". Píseň ta ma titul "V temnotě". Jsem byl překvapen kvůli skloňovaní zájmena 'my'. Jeho normalné skloňovaní v instrumentále je 'námi' a ne 'náma'. 'Náma' je staré instrumentalné skloňovaní toho slova. 
Tedy má otázka: Je dvojné čislo stále obvyklé v takich připadech, či je to jeno umělecká svoboda?

Předem už díky


----------



## Hrdlodus

Je to hovorové. Nespisovné.
Správně je "námi", ale běžně se používá nespisovné "náma".


----------



## toygekko

Roy776 said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> mám malou otázku *ke dvojnému číslu *v češtině. Právě *jsem si *poslechl českou rapovou píseň, v *které *zpěvák zpív*á* "Je mez*i* náma zeď". Píseň *se jmenuje *"V temnotě". *Překvapilo mě *skloňov*á*ní zájmena 'my'. Jeho norm*á*ln*í* skloňov*á*ní v instrumentále je 'námi'*,* a ne 'náma'. 'Náma' je *starý instrumentální tvar *toho*to* slova.
> *M*á otázka *zní*: Je dvojné č*í*slo stále obvyklé v tak*ový*ch př*í*padech, *nebo *je to jeno*m* umělecká *licence*?
> 
> Předem díky



Jak už napsal přispěvatel přede mnou, tvar *náma *je spíše nespisovný. V psaném projevu bude lepší se tomuto tvaru vyhnout, v hovoru jej uslyšíte často. Troufl bych si tvrdit, že varianta *náma *bude v běžném hovoru převažovat.


----------



## kuba kuba

>
			 		 	 Jak už napsal přispěvatel přede mnou, tvar *náma *je spíše  nespisovný. V psaném projevu bude lepší se tomuto tvaru vyhnout, v  hovoru jej uslyšíte často. Troufl bych si tvrdit, že varianta *náma *bude v běžném hovoru převažovat.
<

A já se pod tohle podepisuju. 

Edit: podepisuji.


----------



## toygekko

Jen malý dodatek, abych vlastně odpověděl na původní dotaz. Jestli *náma *je opravdu starý instrumentál, tím si nejsem jist, k tomu jsem na internetu nic nenašel. Každopádně ale platí to, co jsem napsal, totiž že dnes se *náma *považuje za substandardní formu a ve formálnějším projevu je lepší použít *námi. *Máte-li chuť přečíst si něco ke dvojnému číslu, podívejte se na Internetovou jazykovou příručku.


----------



## werrr

Duálová koncovka sedmého pádu plní v obecné češtině roli univerzální koncovky sedmého pádu (dvěma, třema, čtyřma, pětima, náma, pánama, ženama, hradama, kostma, městama, lidma...).


----------



## toygekko

werrr said:


> Duálová koncovka sedmého pádu plní v obecné češtině roli univerzální koncovky sedmého pádu (dvěma, třema, čtyřma, pětima, náma, pánama, ženama, hradama, kostma, městama, lidma...).



To je zajímavé, to jsem nevěděl. Můžete uvést zdroj? K tomu bych si rád něco přečetl.


----------

